# T-Wolves Vs Lakers!



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

This will definitely be an awesome series!

No matter what everyone thinks, I *WILL* say the T-Wolves will win this series.

Yes, I know Shaq and kobe will be impossible stop, but the T-wolves have an edge at PF, PG, and swingman, and they have a stronger bench.

These are some predictions:

_"Lakers in six," said the Western Conference scout, "and I don't think Minnesota's home-court advantage matters."

Los Angeles Times: Lakers in six

Dallas Morning-News: Lakers in six

Orange County Register Lakers in five

San Antonio Express-News: Lakers_

I personally think this is a load of crap!! Home-court advantage doesn't matter??? He must be on CRACK!

What are you thought?


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

t-wolves at 7


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

The reason why they say homecourt doesn't matter is because of what they did to the spurs.


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

wolves in 7 we win all the home games and lose the road games


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

siclids said:


> The reason why they say homecourt doesn't matter is because of what they did to the spurs.


 doesn't mean that homecourt advantage won't matter for the t-wolves.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

suck-it Channa









Lakes in 5


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Even though I don't like or watch basketball, I still hate the Lakers. Go wolves.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> suck-it Channa
> 
> 
> 
> ...












possibilty that the wolves will sweep the fakers!!!!

or

wolves at 7 for sure!!!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> Even though I don't like or watch basketball, I still hate the Lakers. Go wolves.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> Even though I don't like or watch basketball, I still hate the Lakers. Go wolves.


















Chunks


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > suck-it Channa
> ...


 Please if anything the Lkaes will sweep them in four.....I was giving them the benefit of the doubt by saying Lakes in 5









and BTW just a little FYI
CHANNA dont even like the T-Pups.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> doesn't mean that homecourt advantage won't matter for the t-wolves.


Sure it does. The spurs are just a tougher team and look what happened.

Believe me, the Lakers are the last team I want to see make it to the finals and I just feel the wolves have their hands full thats all. Since I really dislike the Lakers I'm leaning for the wolves to take them out but thats asking for too much


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 Ture!

I like the T-wolves!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

siclids said:


> > doesn't mean that homecourt advantage won't matter for the t-wolves.
> 
> 
> Sure it does. The spurs are just a tougher team and look what happened.
> ...


 No the Lakers have there hands full.

Off the bench the T-wolves are solid compare to the lakers.

Kobe and Shaq will be doing most of the work.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Kevin Garnett proved in game 7 why he is MVP. That guy is simply amazing. He is the best right now in the game. He carried his team doing it all. The wolves in 7. It will however be very very hard to beat the lakers if they can.

GO PISTONS


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

T-wolves in 6


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Kings* in fuckin' 4 baby!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> *Kings* in fuckin' 4 baby!


 haha!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> *Kings* in fuckin' 4 baby!










Keep dreaming


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

the grinch said:


> Kevin Garnett proved in game 7 why he is MVP.


 how many time did Garnett become a MVP and he still didnt win a ring


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

lakers in 6....kings woulda gave lakers more of a run. wolves are too inexperienced....and btw, kobe is considered a swingman, so wolves only have 2 advantages....pg and pf


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

diddye said:


> lakers in 6....kings woulda gave lakers more of a run. wolves are too inexperienced....and btw, kobe is considered a swingman, so wolves only have 2 advantages....pg and pf


 your forgetting that the wolves took sac out....


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Game time. Lakers lead series 1-0.

Come on, channa you don't really think the wolves have a chance do you? I mean, I know they're your team but they are just over matched. Everybody knows that the real NBA finals was the Lakers/Spurs series. These other games are just formalities.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

We'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

... when the wolves get beat to the ground....


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Like I said earlier, homecourt advantage doesn't mean squat.







Sorry Channa, as much as I'd like for your team to win, there is NOW WAY the pups can hang in a 7 game series.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Kings may have lost to the wolves, but its a common fact that the kings give lakers more trouble. they dont have the size to matchup against the lakers. Tonites game was pretty obvious of that. Ervin johnson, kandi, and madsen vs shaq? Or brad miller, vlade against him? Both brad and vlade play shaq well.


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

I hate to rain on this T- Wolves parade, but it's just not gonna happen for them. I'm all about KG, but his team just isn't strong enough to win the series against my Lakers. ANd what's this about calling them "Fakers"? We'll see who the fakers are when LA and their 4 future hall of famers brings home another ring. Sorry fellas, but the truth hurts some times.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> ANd what's this about calling them "Fakers"?


I guess "Rapers" will do then


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Lakers were just playing with the wolves today, Lakers lost interest so quickly and got bored..... hopefully then end this in LA in 4 so we can get some rest and finally beat up on the east.

I don't think Kings fans are allowed to talk anymore... i've had it with em.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> I don't think Kings fans are allowed to talk anymore... i've had it with em.










Don't be so hostile man


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i've heard it from you guys all year... it's over.

you guys have yet to win anything.... whats there to be so proud about?


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> you guys have yet to win anything.... whats there to be so proud about?


So what, your team is out for the season and your suppose to hang your head low? NOPE. You always keep you head up through thick and thin.

When the Lakers lost to the Spurs last year did you hang your head low or did you tell yourself that your team will be back next year? That's what I thought......


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

No of course not, the Lakers had 3 straight Championships under there belt, no way will i be putting my head down over a major accomplishment like that.

Kings on the other hand have yet to win any thing, same goes for the t'wolves.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> Kings on the other hand have yet to win any thing, same goes for the t'wolves.


Still not a reason for me to hang my head low. True its been a LONG TIME since we've had a championship but I'm proud of the team still.

The wolves on the otherhand, I have no comment


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Lakers in 5 or 6.... at the rate they are going i won't be surprised if they get swept... if the Wolves lose on Sunday there is no way they will beat an undefeated Laker team at Staples.

Waiting for the Kings next year.... they had there opportunity but blew it, now were playing a cake walk team.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

> So what, your team is out for the season and your suppose to hang your head low? NOPE. You always keep you head up through thick and thin.


tell that to Vlade. . .


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Of course you show your frustration RIGHT AFTER the game. I've played sports my whole life (Baseball) and losing doesn't feel good but you bounce back from it.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

> . . . True its been a LONG TIME since we've had a championship but I'm proud of the team still.


Um, yeah it's been a long time for the queens, like never.

But I'm just giving you a hard time. Glad you're not a fair weather fan.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> Um, yeah it's been a long time for the queens, like never.


Sadly enough it was during the 1950-51 season.

I'll take that over 7 STRAIGHT first round playoff exits.....


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Aw man, you're not counting the Rochester Royals championship are you?!


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

I don't think they were in Sac during the 50-51 season were they? True they didn't have sacramento in their title but it's still the same organization.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

siclids said:


> I don't think they were in Sac during the 50-51 season were they? True they didn't have sacramento in their title but it's still the same organization.


They weren't the sacramento kings until like 1985. They were in rochester, new york first and then cincinnatti, and then like Omaha or some crap and finally went to cow town. But I guess you need to hang your hat on something. . .

edit: typo


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm not hanging my hat on a championship from back in the day. I was just getting the facts straight since you said "never"


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

siclids said:


> I'm not hanging my hat on a championship from back in the day. I was just getting the facts straight since you said "never"


 I don't know, the rochester royals are so far removed from the Sacramento kings that it is hard to think of that championship being the Kings championship but I guess it is in their lineage so. . . .


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Kinda disappointed...i dont think this series is going to be too competitive. Im going to game 3 so i hope they at least make it close. Its kinda like the first championship. 15-1...it was kinda boring when they killed everybody. The kings window of opportunity looks more like a peephole. I dont think they can win with this group. They should trade peja "i suck in playoffs" stoj for somebody like tmac.


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

blueprint said:


> Lakers in 5 or 6.... at the rate they are going i won't be surprised if they get swept... if the Wolves lose on Sunday there is no way they will beat an undefeated Laker team at Staples.
> 
> Waiting for the Kings next year.... they had there opportunity but blew it, now were playing a cake walk team.


 Okay blueprint, I really didn't want to get into this again with you, but you pushed my buttons. How can you call the wolves a "cake walk team" when they beat the Kings, whom you were saying would be a bigger challenge. For god sakes, you don't just fall into a number one seed and be a cake walk team. I actually went to the game tonight and it was incredibly close the whole game until fisher hit those threes back-to-back.

At least give credit where credit is due.

Just because the Lakers became the Yankees of basketball, doesn't mean they're a great team, their owner just has alot of money.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

burna said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > Lakers in 5 or 6.... at the rate they are going i won't be surprised if they get swept... if the Wolves lose on Sunday there is no way they will beat an undefeated Laker team at Staples.
> ...


 whatever man.... u guys dont stand a chance in hell.

look at how bored the lakers were playing against the wolves.... the Lakers had the edge this entire game, Shaq destroyed there big men and Kobe just sat back and watched.

I still say Lakers in 5 just like what everybody else in this world thinks.

Lakers had more of a challenge with the Spurs.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

diddye said:


> . They should trade peja "i suck in playoffs" stoj for somebody like tmac.


 the pistons need to go for t-mac. We already are the eastern conference champions (well in 4 more wins). Unfortunatly i dont think the wolves have much of a chance. I am just not a laker fan. I hate to see a team put together like that have sucess. not to hate though. But they are really anoying with all their soap opera problems and all.


----------



## Enjiohc (Nov 4, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> Even though I don't like or watch basketball, I still hate the Lakers. Go wolves.


 hahaha....

yeah i hate the lakers too, but i'm an NBA fanatic. 
as much as i hate the lakers, in my opinion, twolves don't have a chance
so sad the Kings lost









GO PACERS!!


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

well the lakers won but the t-wolves will still come out of it in 7,:nod: ,my prediction.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

if the wolves don't win tomorrow they dont have a chance.

lakers are undefeated at home in the playoffs.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Geesh people it was only game one. You lose hope too easily.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Kory said:


> Geesh people it was only game one. You lose hope too easily.


The Team that wins the first game in a best of 7 series goes on to win out the series 80% of the time.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Geesh people it was only game one. You lose hope too easily.
> ...


 They lost the 1st game to the Kings and look who won that series.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

burna said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > Lakers in 5 or 6.... at the rate they are going i won't be surprised if they get swept... if the Wolves lose on Sunday there is no way they will beat an undefeated Laker team at Staples.
> ...


 Um, buss is nowhere near the spender like portland, nor are they like sterling. Buss is pretty cheap and only pays players when needed. Of the lakers, only shaq and kobe and highly paid. so being the yankees is far from the truth. Leaguewise, they are a little above average in team salary. Malone....1 million, payton...3? 5 million? Hardly a championship team that was bought.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Sacramento and Minnesota have a higher salary than LA.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

the game aint fair dude. Lakers got most of the dream team in. So that's why they are winning. If they didn't have Malone or Payton. They couldn't have survived the Spurs. Try putting Iverson and Duncan in the wolves then you have a game.


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

the knicks have the highest payroll! lol
and the trail blazers have the 2nd highest! lol-they didn't even make the playoffs and the knicks might as well not have made the playoffs!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

burna said:


> the knicks have the highest payroll! lol
> and the trail blazers have the 2nd highest! lol-they didn't even make the playoffs and the knicks might as well not have made the playoffs!


 very true. Dallas and Sac are in the top five as well and they have not gone to the finals with that spending either. Just goes to show, a team is not just the sum of its parts. You may have a stacked team on paper, but there is no substitute for chemistry and heart.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Blitz023 said:


> the game aint fair dude. Lakers got most of the dream team in. So that's why they are winning. If they didn't have Malone or Payton. They couldn't have survived the Spurs. Try putting Iverson and Duncan in the wolves then you have a game.


 No, the part thats not fair is having shaq and kobe on the same team. You got the best player in the game and the most dominant. Shaq carries the game and kobe closes it out. Malone and payton are people over their prime hoping for a championship. The lakers bench is one of the weakest in the league and is built around shaq. The reason they win is cuz of the dependence of shaq and kobe. Malone and payton just plugged in the two weakest spots of the lakers.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

diddye said:


> Blitz023 said:
> 
> 
> > the game aint fair dude. Lakers got most of the dream team in. So that's why they are winning. If they didn't have Malone or Payton. They couldn't have survived the Spurs. Try putting Iverson and Duncan in the wolves then you have a game.
> ...


 But you can't under state how much Malone has helped the Lakers. His intensity and work ethic has really sparked the Lakers. His committment to defense has made the Lakers committ to defense. And you can't say enough about what he did on Yao, Duncan, and now Garnett. Just amazing stuff.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Today's the game.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > Blitz023 said:
> ...


 That is very true. malone is the pacifiying glue that keeps the team steady. but say you lose kobe or shaq, your title dreams are over. Lose malone, and it makes it a lot harder to win...malone didn't so much as far as scoring and rebounding, it was shutting down the all-star power forwards in the league. It doesn't take the lakers out of the running if malone is lost is what im saying.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

This series is far from over....









Stay tuned because next stop... LOS ANGELES.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

I underestimated the wolves......way to give it to the Rapers and even without your star "golem" who was out with a back injury.









Imagine the deficit if he actually played.........


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

siclids said:


> I underestimated the wolves......way to give it to the Rapers and even without your star "golem" who was out with a back injury.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeha if kobe would have been in jail, the lakers would have barely hit 50


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> yeha if kobe would have been in jail, the lakers would have barely hit 50


It's still all good, you guys held them to 71 points which tied the franchise all-time playoff low.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

siclids said:


> > yeha if kobe would have been in jail, the lakers would have barely hit 50
> 
> 
> It's still all good, you guys held them to 71 points which tied the franchise all-time playoff low.


 hehe yeah


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> I don't think Kings fans are allowed to talk anymore... i've had it with em.


 Is that right Allen? The ONLY real reason why you guys won Game 1 was cause Sacramento beat up on Minnesota so bad that they couldn't recover in time for that game. Besides, I think LA just got there ASSES WHOOPED!!!









Besides, BORING BASKETBALL is the style of ball LA plays anyways. So heres to you Lakers fans and your still sore asses from that whoopin'.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

The Detroit/Indiana is actually a funner matchup to watch. We're talking about 2 equally balanced teams going head to head.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm not saying we should have won, we played like last week's left overs but damn that was horrible officiating. Just horrible. But no worries, 2-0 would be amazing but winning home court is still a small victory.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

This was a must win game for the t'wolves because if they were to fall today going into staples down 2-0 this series would've been over in a sweet. I said in the beginning Lakers in 6 and i'm standing by that decision.

Lakers should take care of business at home and keep there undefeated streak alive and finish it off back in LA or at Minnesota.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > Besides, BORING BASKETBALL is the style of ball LA plays anyways. So heres to you Lakers fans and your still sore asses from that whoopin'.
> ...


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

blueprint said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > blueprint said:
> ...


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

pamonster said:


> do you think Kobe raped that girl?


 i think it was consensual.

he commited adultery no doubt but my opinion on his personal life bares no relevance to how i feel about his performance on the court or as a member of my hometown team.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

blueprint said:


> pamonster said:
> 
> 
> > do you think Kobe raped that girl?
> ...


 i think if he raped that girl it should holds large ammounts of revelance to anything he does, but innocent untill proven guilty. I also agree that if it was consensual no one has any business being in his busines, cheating on your husband/wife is not a crime.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

my image on the man and what he's accomplished already in his career in the NBA will not tarnish my view on him regardless of the outcome of his trial.

and yes, last time i checked there is now law that says it's illegal to cheat on your wife and right now, that's the only thing he's done.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Steve javie=laker hater. Everytime he refs, there are at least one technicals called against the lakers. And what about kg having 0 fouls in two games? Btw, the kings are fun to watch, but its only b/c of their passing....not very entertaining as far as exciting plays like dunks, alley oops. And ratings for lakers are far higher then any kings games.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I friggin' hate steve javey.









I don't mind them calling it close, as long as it is consistent. But tonight they literally changed the game and dictated it. NBA refs have too much ego to officiate properly.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

yeah, i have steve javey to.... he seems to have something personal towards the Lakers.

anyways, Lakers are undefeated at home and should take care of business on there home turf.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

Im not a Lakers fan at all, but ya gotta think realistically. They are gonna win it all.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Everyone else said kings in 6 too. Maybe there is a reason the have the best record in the west. Keep licking your wounds lakers fans.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Everyone else said kings in 6 too. Maybe there is a reason the have the best record in the west. Keep licking your wounds lakers fans.


 The Lakers are undefeated at home, they took home court away from the wolves so let's wait and see what happens.

The Lakers sure as hell aint' no Kings, they are much much better than that injury plagued team.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

blueprint said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone else said kings in 6 too. Maybe there is a reason the have the best record in the west. Keep licking your wounds lakers fans.
> ...


 You must mean in the post-season, because they lost at hom during the regular season.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Everyone else said kings in 6 too. Maybe there is a reason the have the best record in the west. Keep licking your wounds lakers fans.


 please lick our wounds









This aint nothing ..


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> You must mean in the post-season, because they lost at hom during the regular season.


 Must be nice to beat a Laker team without Malone, Shaq and Kobe.... way to beat us in the regular season, we pounded you guys in the final meeting at staples. If the Lakers can bury a Spurs team which is a tougher opponent at home i'm sure they won't have a problem with the wolves.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 down for a little bet


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LA GONNA GET SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP







THATS ALL I GOTTA SAY ( JUX WATCH )


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Well acording to the lakers websight, the lost to dallas, 12/12/03, Phoenix, 1/19/04, Minnesota 1/20/04, Sacremento 2/26/04, San Antonio 4/4/04, and Portland 4/6/04 all at home, unless I am reading them wrong.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Well acording to the lakers websight, the lost to dallas, 12/12/03, Phoenix, 1/19/04, Minnesota 1/20/04, Sacremento 2/26/04, San Antonio 4/4/04, and Portland 4/6/04 unless I am reading them wrong.


Why in the world are you talking about the Regular Season??



> LA GONNA GET SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and the Lakers can't get swept you dummy, they already won game 1.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Well acording to the lakers websight, the lost to dallas, 12/12/03, Phoenix, 1/19/04, Minnesota 1/20/04, Sacremento 2/26/04, San Antonio 4/4/04, and Portland 4/6/04 all at home, unless I am reading them wrong.


 I think allen is reffering to the Playoffs homie


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

blueprint said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Well acording to the lakers websight, the lost to dallas, 12/12/03, Phoenix, 1/19/04, Minnesota 1/20/04, Sacremento 2/26/04, San Antonio 4/4/04, and Portland 4/6/04 unless I am reading them wrong.
> ...


 MN GONNA SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEP LA IN THE SERIES


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

LaZy said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

I don't know what to say Harley, i am convinced Timberwolves fans don't read to well much less spell.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> I don't know what to say Harley, i am convinced Timberwolves fans don't read to well much less spell.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

> Why in the world are you talking about the Regular Season??





> I think allen is reffering to the Playoffs homie


Incase any of you forgot, I said this:



> You must mean in the post-season, because they lost at hom during the regular season.


....THATS WHY I ASKED if you meant post or regular season. Then HARLEY wanted to make a bet, so I made sure my facts were right.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> ....THATS WHY I ASKED if you meant post or regular season. Then HARLEY wanted to make a bet, so I made sure my facts were right.


 Mine got in a little late ...
we knew you were talking about the regular season ..........

I was talking about making a friendly wager on the series


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Why would we be talking about the regular season? it's the playoffs for gods sakes, no team is undefeated at home in the regular season.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

blueprint said:


> I don't know what to say Harley, i am convinced Timberwolves fans don't read to well much less spell.


 Thats funny comming from someone who just posted a comment that wouldn't be allowed in an English class. Besides, having proper gramar on the internet is like wearing a suit to a crack house.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Why would we talking about the regular season? it's the playoffs for gods sakes, no team is undefeated at home.


 Ahem.....*THATS WHY I ASKED TO MAKE SURE WE WERE ON THE SAME PAGE*


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Ahem.....*THATS WHY I ASKED TO MAKE SURE WE WERE ON THE SAME PAGE*


 Why would you bother asking, we've been in the playoffs for the last month, what rock were you hiding under?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Sorry, I havn't been fallwoing the Lakers as hardcore as some. Sorry, next time I won't ask questions and just jump right into the convo.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

I PREDICT LA GONNA CHOKE IN GAME 3 AND 4


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Sorry, I havn't been fallwoing the Lakers as hardcore as some. Sorry, next time I won't ask questions and just jump right into the convo.


 you bet your marbles buddy.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Besides, having proper gramar on the internet is like wearing a suit to a crack house.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

LaZy said:


> I PREDICT LA GONNA CHOKE IN GAME 3 AND 4


 i rest my case.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

LaZy said:


> I PREDICT LA GONNA CHOKE IN GAME 3 AND 4


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Harley, what kind of internet wager would you like to make? We can do the same thing that 521 and I did for the Vikings/Broncos game, if you don't remember. It involved putting "I am ____'s bitch!" with a picture of this next to it:








I know the Lakers will more than likely win, I just like sh*t talkin'


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> I know the Lakers will more than likely win, I just like sh*t talkin'


 you got that right!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Harley, what kind of internet wager would you like to make? We can do the same thing that 521 and I did for the Vikings/Broncos game, if you don't remember. It involved putting "I am ____ bitch!" with a picture of this next to it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats what I was reffering to the one you did with my homie ,

If the Lakes win you have to be Blueprints B--ch...
with that in your sig..

You think of what i have to do If I lose , but I will think about it before I bet


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

blueprint said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > I know the Lakers will more than likely win, I just like sh*t talkin'
> ...


 L O L


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

I think that's a perfect bet, i'll just sit back and watch.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Cool, I will, and it needs to stay there till the start of next season.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Cool, I will, and it needs to stay there till the start of next season.


 So if I lose I put that in my sig ...
ok ?
if you lose its on you homie but with Blueprints name ..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Sounds good, it's a bet!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> The Lakers are undefeated at home, they took home court away from the wolves so let's wait and see what happens.
> 
> The Lakers sure as hell aint' no Kings, they are much much better than that injury plagued team.


 If they were "so much better" then explain to me why you guys got worked on by "that injury depleted team" throughout the season. Just be glad we aren't there to work it evey damn day. LAKERS SUCK and thats the cold hard truth, BELIEVE IT

Besides, home court don't mean jackshit in the Playoffs. Admit it, your scared! The Lakers are playing like what Shaq's lookin' like right now, a big pile of sh*t!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Please don't talk Larry, enjoy watching the games because i'm sure the Queens are.

:rasp:

You mean to tell me the Lakers had all 4 starters in those first two games against the Queens? i think not, only person you guys were missing was Webber. In my opinion we split the series.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

um....

GO PISTONS


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

yeah yeah yeah, the LEASTern conference can lick balls for all i care.

how about actually putting up a challenge to the west in the finals, for the past 6 years the east has won about 1-2 games each year.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

How many freakin different basketball threads do we need in this forum ?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> How many freakin different basketball threads do we need in this forum ?


 a few more to make it more interesting.

imagine when football season starts.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I wish somebody would merge it into one thread. They're all essenitally talking about the same thing


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Please don't talk Larry, enjoy watching the games because i'm sure the Queens are.
> 
> :rasp:
> 
> You mean to tell me the Lakers had all 4 starters in those first two games against the Queens? i think not, only person you guys were missing was Webber. In my opinion we split the series.


EXCUSES! EXCUSES!!!

So I guess every game that they lost this season was because either Shaq, Kobe or Karl was out and if they had the complete team they would of gone UNDEFEATED? PUH-LEASE!!! Ain't that the same team Sac blew out of Arco towards the end of the season. Just like that BS shot by Fisher, it reads Sac 3-1 over LA in the NBA book this season. Just be glad we ain't there to piss on your parade.

EDIT: Shaq ain't funny. With all the $$$ he makes take some damn comedy lessons. Reporters and newscasters only laugh cause they have to.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Were playing the better team in the T'Wolves, they've earned the right to be where they are. i don't think the Kings would've had much of a chance on the road vs. LA anyways.

i know you guys say this alot judging the Kings have never won anything but like last year and the year before and the year before that and practically every year for that franchise:

*Better Luck Next Year*


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Were playing the better team in the T'Wolves, they've earned the right to be where they are. i don't think the Kings would've had much of a chance on the road vs. LA anyways.
> 
> i know you guys say this alot judging the Kings have never won anything but like last year and the year before and the year before that and practically every year for that franchise:
> 
> *Better Luck Next Year*


 Lakers being at home don't mean a damn thing! You know the truth hurts cause if it was Sacramento playin' these HAS-BEEN Felons, we'd be workin' that ass. LA ain't got nothing on these nuttz!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > Were playing the better team in the T'Wolves, they've earned the right to be where they are. i don't think the Kings would've had much of a chance on the road vs. LA anyways.
> ...


:laugh: 
The queens are on the beach right now ................You have no room to talk :rasp:

You guys should just get used to hearing 


> Better Luck Next Year


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

If so how come you guys struggled against Minnesota so badly, if they wanted it so bad they would've come up and had a chance at the big show but they CHOKED, just like every year.

If Chris Webber would have made that point blank lay up and those two critical free throws they would probably be playing in the WCF. But as his days in Michigan he Choked.

I'm not even going to say anything about Stojakovic.... he is probably the worst playoff performer i've ever seen.

But, as the saying goes in cow town.

*Better Luck Next Year*


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Don't be mad that the Lakers are heavily favored to win there 4th Championship in 5 years.



> if it was Sacramento playin' these HAS-BEEN Felons, we'd be workin' that ass.


They sure proved that vs. Minnesota. Sad to say the Queens were favors to win the series to, i wonder what happened?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Aaaahhhh, it's about that time of year. The doves return to San Juan and Queen fans are trying out their first excuses as to why they sucked yet again. 
This year instead of wasting all of that effort on thinking up new excuses, they should just melt down all those cow-bells and mold their own nba trophy. That might ease the pain a bit. No that might be a bad idea also, one of those cow-hicks would just end up trying to recycle it to buy a new Dodge Dart or something.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

GO KG, YOU ROCK!!!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

If you got the League and Refs on your back, you'd be favored to win every damn thing. Take back all them bullshit calls and tell me what LA's done?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> If you got the League and Refs on your back, you'd be favored to win every damn thing. Take back all them bullshit calls and tell me what LA's done?


 *EXCUSES EXCUSES EXCUSES!!!*

Just like a Queens fan to always bring up the referee's.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Game 4 tonight.

I Predict another win for the Lakers. 91-84.

Take the series lead and hopefully close it out in Minnesota, if not make it more interesting and finish it off in Los Angeles.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Game 4 tonight.
> 
> I Predict another win for the Lakers. 91-84.
> 
> Take the series lead and hopefully close it out in Minnesota, if not make it more interesting and finish it off in Los Angeles.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > Game 4 tonight.
> ...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > blueprint said:
> ...


 Yeah your buying dinner tonight too when they lose :rasp:


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > ineedchanna said:
> ...


Dont be scared









And Dont forget the Rhom


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Sorry Kings fans their done. They need to do some trading in the off season.
Who ever plays Detroit in the finals, probably lakers, watch out! Talk your sh*t but we will see. Defense wins championships!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 don't forget my money!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > ineedchanna said:
> ...


 sh*t ......50 bucks ......No problem ..........









just kidding


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 No.... 50 + dinner


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > ineedchanna said:
> ...


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

A Laker victory depends a lot on if Kobe can make it back in time. They predict the court proceedings to be done in time but you never know. . .


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Lakers will fall tonight!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I predict that it'll be another snooze-fest! Even the Eastern Finals is more exciting..


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> I predict that it'll be another snooze-fest! Even the Eastern Finals is more exciting..


 Kobe and Shaq are all over sportscenter!!

i've yet to see any high lights from a Queens game..... if anything the Queens are boring to watch.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

It all swings on game 4 whoever wins this game wins the series if wolves win it will go to seven with the wolves winning if lakers win its over in six. Lakers suck Karl and GP are riding on the backs of Kobe and Shaq to the promise land. Hack-a-Shaq here we come.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > I predict that it'll be another snooze-fest! Even the Eastern Finals is more exciting..
> ...


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

BAD ANDY said:


> It all swings on game 4 whoever wins this game wins the series if wolves win it will go to seven with the wolves winning if lakers win its over in six. Lakers suck Karl and GP are riding on the backs of Kobe and Shaq to the promise land. Hack-a-Shaq here we come.:laugh:


Winning a Game 4 at Staples is going to be real tough but we'll see tonight.

oh, and Gary Payton and Karl Malone aren't riding the back of kobe and shaq.... they have contributed well to earn the championship, not sit in the bench and just watch.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

blueprint said:


> BAD ANDY said:
> 
> 
> > It all swings on game 4 whoever wins this game wins the series if wolves win it will go to seven with the wolves winning if lakers win its over in six. Lakers suck Karl and GP are riding on the backs of Kobe and Shaq to the promise land. Hack-a-Shaq here we come.:laugh:
> ...


 thats very true but the wolves better take it tonite or it's probobly over. we will pull through!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

airtorey15 said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > BAD ANDY said:
> ...


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

if the Lakers win tonight this series is O-V-E-R.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

blueprint said:


> if the Lakers win tonight this series is O-V-E-R.


 then we will have to wait and see ALLEN!!!!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> if the Lakers win tonight this series is O-V-E-R.


 and Kobe's still going to jail. Who cares about free agency when you hafta worry about when your parole date is.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Not going to get into it with you anymore Larry, you talk to much.... about a crap team that has lost the same amount of games in the Semi Finals then the Lakers have lost in the playoffs.

2 Words: *Kobe Bryant* absolutley phenominal DR. J like move on the strong side baseline....

Undefeated at home streak is still alive, hopefully the Lakers can close this out on Saturday and get some rest for the Pistons.

Lakers have home court advantage if the Pistons win out in there series with the Pacers, i can't wait.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

get the fork!!!!!!!!!









it was a nice run :nod:


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

BAD ANDY said:


> get the fork!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it was, the wolves did better than expected by getting past the first round....that alone was a major accomplishment.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

Well it looks like after this year the lakers are no more. Maybe next year oh yeah some one needs to get Oliver Miller away from the twinkies jeasus he makes me look like Adonis.


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

BAD ANDY said:


> Well it looks like after this year the lakers are no more. Maybe next year oh yeah some one needs to get Oliver Miller away from the twinkies jeasus he makes me look like Adonis.


There is no way to tell until after June. I'm sure Kobe will re-sign and Gary and Karl both have 2 year contracts.

Why not make another run at it when all is said and done.

Plus, we have the Clippers to fall on just in case the Lakers fall.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

blueprint said:


> 2 Words: *Kobe Bryant* absolutley phenominal DR. J like move on the strong side baseline....










merry christmas shot,he tired it 5 times before he made that one.one out of five..great player..yeah sure..just like pippen was with jordan..

oh here let me save you a joke B.p..

oh yeah and the warriors..were they at?oh yeah at home.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

Well that is if he can resign who knows with the trial. Wasn't Phil going to throw it in after this year? Without Phil I think the egos will get out of control.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

thePACK said:


> merry christmas shot,he tired it 5 times before he made that one.one out of five..great player..yeah sure..just like pippen was with jordan..


 I don't remember him doing it until that one time in this game.... this one made it more phenominal since he was fouled in the head during the play.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

> oh yeah and the warriors..were they at?oh yeah at home.


I wont say anything pack, just look out for those Clippers next year.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

blueprint said:


> > oh yeah and the warriors..were they at?oh yeah at home.
> 
> 
> I wont say anything pack, just look out for those Clippers next year.


 lol..i waiting for when they have the final four of they suck in the nba championships..


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

thePACK said:


> lol..i waiting for when they have the final four of they suck in the nba championships..:laugh:


 Clippers are speaking with Houston officials to make a sign and trade deal.

Clippers trade there #2 Pic + Melvin Ely for STEVE FRANCIS.

i wonder how that would work out.....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

no way..why would they trade stevie franchise it makes no sence..nobody is that good in the draft for him??i wonder if he would even play with them or run like he did on draft day..lol


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

thePACK said:


> no way..why would they trade stevie franchise it makes no sence..nobody is that good in the draft for him??i wonder if he would even play with them or run like he did on draft day..lol


 you and i both know Steve Francis is not happy with Van Gundy's system, when houston drafted yao ming they wanted steve to become more of a team oriented pass type point guard, both of us know that's not what francis is about.

i'm sure a line up that consists of:

PG: Steve Francis
SG: Corey Maggette
SF: Quentin Richardson
PF: Elton Brand
C: Chris Wilcox

will be very enticing... especially under the leadership of Dunleavy.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

blueprint said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > no way..why would they trade stevie franchise it makes no sence..nobody is that good in the draft for him??i wonder if he would even play with them or run like he did on draft day..lol
> ...


 so true..he has so much talented..but he literally spells "team" with a I.but why number 2 pick..surely they can get one with him on the market..mcgrady and francis..hmmmm.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

looks like 4 championships in 5 years. Not too shabby. And with that, the Laker franchise will be tied with the celtics for the most championships by any nba franchise.

But yes, there can be major shake ups after this season. But, I weathered the lean years with Sedale Threate and Jerome Kearsy, so next year will be no problem
We'll still have the big diesel, fisher, and George. And Kobe will resign and there is no way he will get convicted. Payton will be gone, as he will most likely opt out. But Malone may stay. Phil will most likely retire having beaten Red Auerbach's record. But there are some good coaches still floating around the league.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> looks like 4 championships in 5 years. Not too shabby. And with that, the Laker franchise will be tied with the celtics for the most championships by any nba franchise.


 Sure is John, it will be a remarkable achievement for a team that deserves everything they've accomplished.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Another shot.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Kobe was on fire last night


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Kobe was on fire last night


 He should fly in from Colorado more often.

31 Points in game 5 vs. Houston.

42 Points in game 4 vs. San Antonio.

31 Points in game 4 vs. Minnesota.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Not going to get into it with you anymore Larry, you talk to much.... about a crap team that has lost the same amount of games in the Semi Finals then the Lakers have lost in the playoffs.


 Crap Team = Lakers









The truth hurts, don't it?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > Not going to get into it with you anymore Larry, you talk to much.... about a crap team that has lost the same amount of games in the Semi Finals then the Lakers have lost in the playoffs.
> ...


Your such a hater .................go drink up son









Awe the queens didnt make it AGAIN







why dont you go cry on your BIG pillow :rasp:

BETTER LUCK NEXT YEAR


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Larry, you are the biggest whiner i've ever talked to.... , accept defeat, you guys were beat by a Minnesota team. All the other kings fans i've met have remained quiet because they have nothing to say, Peja (I CHOKED) StojakoBITCH couldn't land a shot if his life depended on it.

Look what the Lakers are doing to the team your Queens lost against. They aren't even breaking a sweat.

:laugh:


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

I have to admit but Kobe was on fire....


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> I have to admit but Kobe was on fire....


 He took over the entire game.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Your such a hater .................go drink up son


 I didn't just say "I HATE LA" to pucker up to the people. I say it and I mean it! I hate the Lakers with a passion. Actually I dispise this organization. Give me some matches and a gallon of oil and let me set damn Staples Center on fucken fire!!! (With the whole Lakers brood still in there)

Besides, how can LA talk about Sacramento when you weren't the ones to eliminate us. You were the happiest bunch of pansies when we lost that game cause yall knew we were the only team out there that was gonna take you guys out (to the woodshed). You guys run your mouths when you win, but when you don't...a quiet hush always falls on the whole town on Hush Angeles.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> I didn't just say "I HATE LA" to pucker up to the people. I say it and I mean it! I hate the Lakers with a passion. Actually I dispise this organization. Give me some matches and a gallon of oil and let me set damn Staples Center on fucken fire!!! (With the whole Lakers brood still in there)


Im just busting balls homie


















> Besides, how can LA talk about Sacramento when you weren't the ones to eliminate us. You were the happiest bunch of pansies when we lost that game cause yall knew we were the only team out there that was gonna take you guys out (to the woodshed). You guys run your mouths when you win, but when you don't...a quiet hush always falls on the whole town on Hush Angeles.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

The Lakers are the ones that are working the team that beat Sacramento, if you guys couldn't stop Garnett there is no way in hell you guys could stop Shaq and Kobe.... Doug (p*ssy Whipped) Christie has no chance in hell guarding Kobe.



> Besides, how can LA talk about Sacramento when you weren't the ones to eliminate us.


they've eliminated the Queens everytime they have encountered the Lakers. What makes this year so much different? the fact you had an injured webber and jackson made the Queens chances very thin.

Does it Hurt to know that the Lakers are on there way to win there 4th title in 5 years while SUCKramento has won nothing but a pacific division banner?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

:yawn


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Does it Hurt to know that the Lakers are on there way to win there 4th title in 5 years while SUCKramento has won nothing but a pacific division banner?


 yeah








Only a Banner Larry


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> yeah :laugh:
> Only a Banner Larry :rasp:


 That is damn near embarassing.... look up staples center and you will see "Championship" banners.

You think LA would hang up PACIFIC Division banners up in Staples?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > yeah :laugh:
> ...


 PUH-LEASE!!! LA might be working Minnesota, but if it was Sacramento it'd be a whole nother different story. We still whooped on you guys the whole season with a "depleted roster".

Besides, LA ain't got the trophy yet, so wipe the piss away from your panties cause they'll be slapped back to reality soon.

Well, what'd you know...LAKERS STILL F*CKEN SUCK!!!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

> PUH-LEASE!!! LA might be working Minnesota, but if it was Sacramento it'd be a whole nother different story.


How do you figure? they sure did there number on SUCKramento.











> We still whooped on you guys the whole season with a "depleted roster".


So what? the Lakers have been working the Queens for decades.... yet, i still dont see any real accomplishments under the queens franchise.... Last year the Queens were eliminated in the Semi's, probably the best chance for you guys to win one but like every year, they CHOKED, just like this year.....



> Besides, LA ain't got the trophy yet, so wipe the piss away from your panties cause they'll be slapped back to reality soon.


No they haven't, nor did i say they did... but they have a hell of a better chance then the Queens.









As they say in your city better known as COW TOWN.

*BETTER LUCK NEXT YEAR*


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Game time, tonight at 5pm PST.

Hope they put an end to this pointless series.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Game time, tonight at 5pm PST.
> 
> Hope they put an end to this pointless series.


 and LOL did they NO ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Kings fans have no reason whatsoever to say they can beat the lakers. they have won NOTHING! Haven't even ever got to the western conference finals. And kings fans act if they are the best....prove it! prove it on the court and maybe they'll have some respect. so until then, they shouldn't say sh!t.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

diddye said:


> Haven't even ever got to the western conference finals. And kings fans act if they are the best....


 They did in 2002 vs. the Lakers.

They were beat in game 7.... it went into Overtime where the Lakers prevailed.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

LaZy said:


> Hope they put an end to this pointless series.


and LOL did they NO ahhhhhhhhhhh [/quote]
Funny how you post only when they win.

This will end at staples where the Lakers are Undefeated. You can tell that the Lakers have no interest what so ever playing against the t'wolves.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

This thread has really turned into a big mess







I like how a certain someone has a nack for name calling. If I didn't know better I'd have thought someone was still in elementary school. Someone has WAY TOO MUCH laker pride and its actually entertaining seeing all these damn pictures.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Good competitive series, the better team is moving on to the finals.

Minnesota had a good season, should be back next year.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Hmm oh well.







Lakers anyway.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Congrats to the Lakers for moving on to the NBA finals. Minnesota definately gave them a good run and I was seriously anticipating a game 7.

If you thought the west was scary this year wait til next year. I'm curious as to what kind of moves the GMs will be making.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm pulling for Detroit in the LEASTern Conference.

Maybe re-kindle some of that Detroit/Los Angeles rivalry with Magic and Isiah.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Detroit has Indiana on their heels. I predicted detroit to win this series before it even began simply for the fact that detroit has solid/consistent defense.

Indiana has no answer for Rip and I expect Detroit to wrap the series up tomorrow.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Lets hope for the best.... that series is unbearable for me to watch but its good to make my own assesment of how the Lakers will fair with either team.

if the Pacers advance the series will probably go to 4, yes its a bold prediction but you can't tell me Jermaine O'Neal can stop Shaq.

if the Pistons advance the series will probably go to 5 winning the championship at home.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

I think the Lakers would have more problem against the Piston then the Pacers... that my 2 cents

P.s.
R. Miller is still in the Pacers?? i thought he retire after the lakers whip their ass in the championship last time??


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Hypergenix said:


> I think the Lakers would have more problem against the Piston then the Pacers... that my 2 cents
> 
> P.s.
> R. Miller is still in the Pacers?? i thought he retire after the lakers whip their ass in the championship last time??


I also think the Pistons pose a bigger threat then the Pacers but i also see a lot of advatages in the Lakers favor.

- Shaq 
- Kobe

and of course the Lakers have home court advantage in which they are undefeated.

Reggie Miller is still playing, the Lakers beat them in 2000 in the Finals... where have you been?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

diddye said:


> Kings fans have no reason whatsoever to say they can beat the lakers. they have won NOTHING! Haven't even ever got to the western conference finals. And kings fans act if they are the best....prove it! prove it on the court and maybe they'll have some respect. so until then, they shouldn't say sh!t.


 Man, I was trying to stay away from this thread, but GOD DAMN!

Don't even start cause obviously you don't know a damn thing about what your talking about. Go home and do your homework then come back and start a conversation. Stick to Softball dude...


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

I agree


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > Kings fans have no reason whatsoever to say they can beat the lakers. they have won NOTHING! Haven't even ever got to the western conference finals. And kings fans act if they are the best....prove it! prove it on the court and maybe they'll have some respect. so until then, they shouldn't say sh!t.
> ...


 maybe you're confusing me w/ somebody else...but i dont play softball...and which part of my statement is false? Post something that says Im wrong and keep hoping for more pacific division banners!







And dont say "we would've beat you if the wolves blah blah blah". Kings fans always have excuses. Oh...and i meant finals, not western conf finals...thats where they lost.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

diddye said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > Kings fans have no reason whatsoever to say they can beat the lakers. they have won NOTHING! *Haven't even ever got to the western conference finals.* And kings fans act if they are the best....prove it! prove it on the court and maybe they'll have some respect. so until then, they shouldn't say sh!t.


 Maybe the bolded portion of your statement will refresh your memory.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> Oh...and i meant finals, not western conf finals...thats where they lost.


Um......yeah, we believe you


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

So much animosity in this thread. Just watch the games and may the best team win


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

fishofury said:


> So much animosity in this thread. Just watch the games and may the best team win


 We're just trying to have him correct himself FoF.


----------



## AmazonAquatics (May 31, 2004)

sorry didnt read all the post but im from minnesota and what i think is that the timberwolves are going to kick ass yea they have had problems but thats what i want too see is at least get into the finals (i hope) this is the best they have done i would like them to go all the way

lol.... but somethime i dont think they will the lakers are alot better overall

but we'll see

Amazon Aquatics


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

AmazonAquatics said:


> sorry didnt read all the post but im from minnesota and what i think is that the timberwolves are going to kick ass yea they have had problems but thats what i want too see is at least get into the finals (i hope) this is the best they have done i would like them to go all the way
> 
> lol.... but somethime i dont think they will the lakers are alot better overall
> 
> ...


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

fishofury said:


> AmazonAquatics said:
> 
> 
> > sorry didnt read all the post but im from minnesota and what i think is that the timberwolves are going to kick ass yea they have had problems but thats what i want too see is at least get into the finals (i hope) this is the best they have done i would like them to go all the way
> ...


 Thanks for posting that FOF. I thought about it, but I just didn't wanna be rude.


----------



## AmazonAquatics (May 31, 2004)

yea repete everything i say is all your doing


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

AmazonAquatics said:


> yea repete everything i say is all your doing










x 2


----------



## AmazonAquatics (May 31, 2004)

well hey let the best team win even if its not the wolves

im done posting here it leads to arguments....lol

Amazon Aquatics


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Whatever, if thats all you can come up with...fine, stew in your own self-pity the kings can't get past the western conference finals. No biggie, I'll just celebrate our 4th trophy in 5 years while you can hope for another pacific banner next year.


----------



## AmazonAquatics (May 31, 2004)

sorry im posting alot here but the wolves the twins the wild the vikings all i can do is route for my home teams dont hate me 4 it.....lol

Amazon Aquatics


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

AmazonAquatics said:


> well hey let the best team win even if its not the wolves
> 
> im done posting here it leads to arguments....lol
> 
> Amazon Aquatics










x 3







nobody is even arguing with you, are you sure you didn't just step out of a time machine :laugh:


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

WOW


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

I still would've liked the Kings to have advanced to play the Lakers, atleast that would've kept a few members quiet. But instead the t'wolves got the upper hand and the Lakers took care of them. I still think the Lakers would've beat the Kings but it probably would've made for an interesting series... probably would've ended in 6 as well..... better luck next year.

I wonder where all the t'wolves fans went? probably went back to the rocks they crawled under after the t'wolves started winning.

This series is over.

*Mods, please close this thread*


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

I have to admit Rush was on fire... not Kobe...


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> I have to admit Rush was on fire... not Kobe...


 somebodies got to step it up.... Kobe was in foul trouble and did you see that Dunk he had over Olowakandi and Garnett in the opening of the game.... that was absolutley Monstrous.... going to try to get pictures of it.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

diddye said:


> Whatever, if thats all you can come up with...fine, stew in your own self-pity the kings can't get past the western conference finals. No biggie, I'll just celebrate our 4th trophy in 5 years while you can hope for another pacific banner next year.


 PUH-LEASE! You don't have a clue to what your talking about. All you do is change stories. At least attempt to make a valid point. Anyways, you should be pitying yourself because if I was as un-knowledgeable about whats been going on these past few years in the sport as you, I wouldn't even be opening my mouth. So have a nice day!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> *Mods, please close this thread*


 I second that notion, just so we can all live in harmony again here.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > *Mods, please close this thread*
> ...


 How about those Kings.... anything going on during the off season that is worth knowing?

My GF said they are going to Sign Johnathon Bender.









Also, they are thinking about trading DC and Peja for a All Star guard like Iverson.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Lakers are on there way to another title









Can you say PARADE


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> How about those Kings.... anything going on during the off season that is worth knowing?
> 
> My GF said they are going to Sign Johnathon Bender.
> 
> ...


 Nah, it was more like Bobby and Peja for T-Hogg (which hopefully won't go through).

I've never heard of anything regarding Jonathan Bender though. HmMm?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:



> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever, if thats all you can come up with...fine, stew in your own self-pity the kings can't get past the western conference finals. No biggie, I'll just celebrate our 4th trophy in 5 years while you can hope for another pacific banner next year.
> ...


 Laker fans look to the future...kings fans complain about what may have been. this is my last post for this thread.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

blueprint said:


> I wonder where all the t'wolves fans went? probably went back to the rocks they crawled under after the t'wolves started winning.


No we're still here. Nothing to say we lost and now next year is the goal. Which looks mighty good with Lakers looking like the will be dismantled after they win. They should just make the WCF the championship since the west wins it every year.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

diddye said:


> Laker fans look to the future...kings fans complain about what may have been. this is my last post for this thread.


 Just get your facts straight. Don't open your mouth if all thats gonna come out of it is sh*t.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

blueprint said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > I have to admit Rush was on fire... not Kobe...
> ...


 damn get off kobe jock already...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Point is Lakers won, end of story.


----------

